# Dankung premium tubes



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Premium 1745 & 2040 now available & you get 10 meters free with over $70 purchase.

http://www.dankung.com/blogs/new-products-launch-and-promotion_1612?utm_source=Dankung+newsletter--coupons%2C+promotions%2Ccontests%2C+outdoor+skills+etc&utm_campaign=9ffb1e04fb-New_product_promotion3_25_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_acd21218d4-9ffb1e04fb-101120541


----------



## Windwarrior (May 16, 2016)

Some 2040 and 1842 premium is on the way, I hope it´s really premium 

Would love to get 1635 in premium quality as well, maybe they will offer that later, too?

cheers

Frank


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Windwarrior said:


> Some 2040 and 1842 premium is on the way, I hope it´s really premium
> Would love to get 1635 in premium quality as well, maybe they will offer that later, too?
> 
> cheers
> ...


We talked about it here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47842-1632-tubing/


----------

